# Any advice for health insurance company in Thailand?



## Nicolas01

I'm looking for a health insurance plan for my partner and I, A friend of mine recommend luma health to me, I'm not sure still, but I think their coverage is decent and u don't need to pay anything at some top thai hospitals. Do u guys have some other suggestions so I can compare it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bagwain

There is a special deal set up for a group covering through Gov hospitals to keep the costs down. Worldwide cover except the USA. you can contact me PM to get the info.
I can't post the email as the system won't let me as I am a new member. It is a good deal.


----------



## Tony2022

what is the name company of this Worldwide coverage.. looking to have coverage in the philippines.. thanks


----------



## WhatupThailand

Tony2022 said:


> what is the name company of this Worldwide coverage.. looking to have coverage in the philippines.. thanks


Just write the email with a xx where the at would go, or just write at.
As to Thai insurance, get one outside of Thailand.


----------

